# Most Horrible Thing I've Seen in a Long Time



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

As the title states: The Most Horrible Thing I've Seen in a Long Time.

Fish Experiment

What I wonder is how long the fish lived after the completion of this 'experiment'... or how many fish were killed in the process... bastards! :mad2:

EDIT:
Got these two off the same site, they are better, and made me smile:

Amazing Fish Dance
&
Robot Carp


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Poor thing. :sad: 
but woah...


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

WTF THAT WAS SOOOOOoooo WRONG!!!!!!!
THAT GUY SHOULD HAVE MD POURED DOWN INTO HIS LUNGS THEN SHOCKED WITH 160V. DO ONTO OTHERS RIGHT.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Did you guys check out the other two links? I'm curious as to how ya'll think the 'Amazing Fish Dance' was pulled off?

Also, on the same site is this video: Flying Fish

Which is uber-crazy, I had no idea fish would do that!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The experiment video is repulsive and it actually made me sick to watch.

I think a warning should be in order here that it may be disturbing to some.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i am pretty sure this is fake? or was done using multiple fish / frame editing. Either way it's sick and retarded. Anyone know what fish is that? is it a regular fantail goldfish?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is sick and childish. A six year old could be excused for doing that, but nobody older!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

What a dumbass! That is pretty sick. I would like to see that person become a lab rat and see how it feels.

About the amazing fish race thingy...

That proves that goldfish have more than a 3 second memory span...


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

What gets me about the amazing fish dance thing is that they are all swimming in formation! I understand how he gets them to follow his hands around the tank, many of my fish will do this, but the swimming in that tight little formation is indeed _amazing_!

And yes Jan, I should have put a warning on that first link, it is disturbing... the other ones I posted after that, the Amazing Fish Dance, the Robo-Koi, and the Flying Fish, however are not and I urge you guys to look at them if you already haven't... they will probably make you smile... 
as will this one:

Cat Wants Koi in Frozen Pond... Hilarious!


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

No kidding. I can't find words to describe my feelings about that video or about the people who think torturing an animal is art. I tracked down where it came from and exchanged e-mail with one of the neistat brothers tho made that video with the goldfish and MD. He claims they really did do that to the fish and that it lived as long as a control fish... but he didn't say how long that was. It's not animation (as the NYC Human Society claimed when I called them).. they actually did just what you saw. He also refused to remove the video from their website.

I'd suggest that if you want to help make a difference, you can write the manufacturer of mountain dew, ask them to do something about it. Big company with lots of money and legal power. The American Humane Association has already contacted PepsiCo to notify them that their product Mountain Dew is being used in a film that depicts cruelty to a fish. Lots of follow-up letters/e-mails sure couldn't hurt! This PepsiCo page looks like it will get us to their legal dept and maybe to their board of directors. FYI, the actual movie is located here: http://neistat.com/pages/video_holding/goldfish_holding.htm.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> What gets me about the amazing fish dance thing is that they are all swimming in formation! I understand how he gets them to follow his hands around the tank, many of my fish will do this, but the swimming in that tight little formation is indeed _amazing_!
> 
> And yes Jan, I should have put a warning on that first link, it is disturbing... the other ones I posted after that, the Amazing Fish Dance, the Robo-Koi, and the Flying Fish, however are not and I urge you guys to look at them if you already haven't... they will probably make you smile...
> as will this one:
> ...


I am pretty sure those fish have a magnet or some magnetized debris inside of them. They are being controlled by a person under the table.. If this is the same 'fish dance' I am thinking of.. I can't watch it where I'm at..


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

banderbe said:


> I am pretty sure those fish have a magnet or some magnetized debris inside of them. They are being controlled by a person under the table.. If this is the same 'fish dance' I am thinking of.. I can't watch it where I'm at..


I'm with you, it has to be magnets. If you've ever watched goldfish for an extended period of time you would notice that about 90% of their forward movment is a result of movement of the caudal fin(tail fin). In the "fish dance" video their caudal fins do not move except for when making turns. Gold fish rarely swim completely strait either.

I have a feeling that the "fish dance" is probably a greater atrocity than the mountain dew fish. I'd imagine that all of them were dead(or very highly sedated, perhaps with clove oil) and had magnets implanted on the underside of the fish. I've seen goldfish for years (working at LFS) and they just do NOT swim like that.

On an another note, am I the only one here who is not going to lose sleep over the mountain dew fish experiment? Granted, killing a fish in mountain dew is cruel. But being able to revive a fish with a 9 volt shock is cool, from a science point of view. If they had "killed" the fish in a more humane way and then revived it with a 9 volt, would you still have issues with it?

I know that fish died shortly after the video was shot, it most likely suffered irriversible damage to it's gills because of how acidic citrus soft drinks are. But all in all, that video didn't bother me. I have no problems with animal testing if it will help us better understand life and/or cure disease, and it will likely be a large part of my career in the future. I'd be all for testing on humans if a) people would volunteer b) it were legal. And if you were wondering: yes, I think PETA is quite possibly one of the most hypocritical and despicable organizations in America.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Gumby said:


> On an another note, am I the only one here who is not going to lose sleep over the mountain dew fish experiment? Granted, killing a fish in mountain dew is cruel. But being able to revive a fish with a 9 volt shock is cool, from a science point of view. If they had "killed" the fish in a more humane way and then revived it with a 9 volt, would you still have issues with it?
> 
> I know that fish died shortly after the video was shot, it most likely suffered irriversible damage to it's gills because of how acidic citrus soft drinks are. But all in all, that video didn't bother me. I have no problems with animal testing if it will help us better understand life and/or cure disease, and it will likely be a large part of my career in the future. I'd be all for testing on humans if a) people would volunteer b) it were legal. And if you were wondering: yes, I think PETA is quite possibly one of the most hypocritical and despicable organizations in America.


Nope - I watched the video, chuckled, and slept like a baby last night. I'm against cruel torture for no purpose against higher animals, but for crying out loud - It's just a FISH!!!

(running under a rock now)...

Seriously - one way I've heard to "put a fish down" is to drop it in Seltzer water... the CO2 knocks it out fast (as seen in the video).

:boink:


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

taekwondodo said:


> Nope - I watched the video, chuckled, and slept like a baby last night. I'm against cruel torture for no purpose against higher animals, but for crying out loud - It's just a FISH!!!
> 
> (running under a rock now)...


Kinda along my lines of thinking. I didn't want to say it out of fear of getting pounced on, but since I have an ally I'll agree. Was starting to think I was derranged for a minute there. Glad to know someone else sees it the same way.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Putting things in perspective of "It's just a goldfish folks" - The "Most Horrible Thing I've Seen in a Long Time"...

Two weeks ago I was driving home from work when some lady tried to cross the crosswalk and was hit and killed by a car. Almost right in front of me.

Sorry, compared to that, gassing a goldfish to sleep and waking him up with a small jolt of electricity just doesn't even make the "Most Horrible Thing I've Seen in a Long Time" scale. The lady that was killed most likely had a family, and kids, a dog ... _and_ a goldfish.

(and Gumby, you gave me the courage, I was going to say that when I first saw it...)

- Jeff


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, it's "just a goldfish", but it was an unnecessary and cruel experiment, and sort of shows the potential of the sicko who thought it might be interesting. The guy even showed an "evil" symbol by the post, so it wasn't meant as a scientific or purposeful experiment, IMO. 

Jeff, sorry to hear of your recent experience, and that was a horrible accident, which of course doesn't compare to a fish. 
The fish thing is more an issue of worrying about what's going on in the mind of someone who would think of doing something like that on purpose, and what they might eventually wind up doing to innocent people. There is sometimes a history of patterns starting with things like "just a fish" or "just a dog" or.....


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

No one wants to see a fish get killed and mistreated. Unless you're one sick guy. Sadism to animals is a sign of serious mental disorders, so by all means, do what you will. I've seen some pretty crazy stuff in my life, some infinitely worse than this. In my time working at PetSmart, I saw thousands of fish walk out the door doomed to die in tiny tanks by inexperienced and apathetic customers. And I would have to stand there, powerless to stop it. Petsmart prides itself on customer service after all.... . I can watch an Ogrish clip and not feel repulsed anymore, due to desensitization, but a dead goldfish is nothing compared to a video of a suicide bomber. So yes, this is very morally wrong, but put it in perspective and try not to use aquarist's bias.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The 9 volts had nothing to do with the 'revival' of the fish. It was just the touch of the battery. The fish could have been touched with any inert object and it would have responded the same. The fact is, the fish was reviving, but not trying to swim until it was touched.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Gumby said:


> On an another note, am I the only one here who is not going to lose sleep over the mountain dew fish experiment?
> 
> But being able to revive a fish with a 9 volt shock is cool, from a science point of view.


Hence the "but woah" in my reply. With my schedule the way it is, _any_ sleep is good. 

And sorry to hear about that Jeff. I am fortunate enough to not have been witness to any such accidents in person (knock on wood).


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

It may not compare to genocide, war or the other havok we humans routinely perpetuate, but to initentionally do harm to an animal and call it art is not ok. I often wonder if our species will ever get it together.


----------

